# What will eat fungus?



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

I started a new tank about a month ago, and there's still fungus growing on the driftwood. I thought it would have gone away on its own by now, but it's still growing strong. It's only loosely attached to the wood, and I can easily suck it out with a fine-tipped syringe, but it comes back within a few days. In the past I have used Nerite snails to get rid of it, but the snails lay eggs all over the tank (which are unsightly although they don't hatch in freshwater). Are there any other critters that will eat the fungus? Thanks.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

corys and plecos will eat the fungus on your driftwood. Not sure about ottos though. It's totally harmless and will go away on its own.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

SAE' got rid of all mine pretty well


----------



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, but it's a plants only tank (no fish) and I want to keep it that way. I was thinking more in terms of other types of snails. The substrate is ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia with ADA Power Sand Special-S in the bottom, so I am not sure if MTS is a good idea.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

It will go away on its own. Just keep cleaning up after it till it does.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Removing Fungus*

Hello kper...

I used Ramshorn snails to remove it. The more you have, the faster they'll do the job. 

B


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Electric tooth brush????? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

How big do the Ramshorn snails get? My tank is only 8 gal, so I don't want anything that gets too big.



BBradbury said:


> Hello kper...
> 
> I used Ramshorn snails to remove it. The more you have, the faster they'll do the job.
> 
> B


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Ramshorn Snails*



kperera said:


> How big do the Ramshorn snails get? My tank is only 8 gal, so I don't want anything that gets too big.


Hello again kper...

They don't get very big. The largest I have is the size of a dime. Most don't get much bigger than a pencil eraser. They come in some different colors from a white shell to brown and red.

Most pet stores will have them, or just get some tank plants from the pet store. There will be Ramshorn eggs laid on the plants.

B


----------



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have downoi in the tank. Will the Ramshorn snails uproot them?



BBradbury said:


> Hello again kper...
> 
> They don't get very big. The largest I have is the size of a dime. Most don't get much bigger than a pencil eraser. They come in some different colors from a white shell to brown and red.
> 
> ...


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Regular old pest-variety snails handled it in my aquariums. I've got a mix of bladder, ramshorn, and MTS, with the occasional pond snail, and a few of the micro ramshorn.


----------



## Kro (Sep 30, 2014)

I had the same thing on a new piece of wood in my tank. It's completely harmless. Mine was very difficult to get off. My nerite snails seemed to love it. After a few weeks it just completely disappeared on its own.


----------



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone for their suggestions. I have ordered some red Ramshorn snails on ebay, and they should arrive today. Hopefully, they will take care of the problem.


----------

